# Кто лечил сколиоз у массажиста Валентина Германа из Барнаула?



## эринa (5 Мар 2012)

Узнала про врача-массажиста валентина германа из Барнаула.Лечит сколиоз до 4 степени.Много чего хорошего про него читала,что он помогает.Ищу людей,которые лечились у него,узнать их мнение!!!


----------

